# Cobalt Blue Poison Bottle



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 26, 2009)

[align=center]Hello Everyone Thanx for looking my collection![]
 This ABM Cobalt Blue Glass bottle has Cork top & stand for 7 1/4 inch tall, 3 inch wide in diameter, smooth glass with very tiny bubble spread in the entire glass, there is no embossed on the side, the embossed only appeared on bottom 
 (I can't read the embossed well it's look alike 66 or 99 or 88)
 Glass Condition is attic mint with no stain inside.
 Well, I know that this bottle is not worth that much, but it just took my breath away!! especially the color it's look really wonderful to me.
 Thanx for looking anyway & have a nice day! Folk![]  

[/align]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 26, 2009)

[align=left]This is the image of the top.[/align]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 26, 2009)

& here is the image of the bottom.


----------



## glass man (Jul 31, 2009)

PROBABLY A CHEMICAL BOTTLE. I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BOUT HOW THE COLOR TAKES YOUR BREATH AWAY! I ONCE HAD A GALLON COBALT VERY SIMILAR TO YOURS! WISH I HAD NOT SOLD IT! OH WELL! NICE FIND. JAMIE


----------



## athometoo (Aug 1, 2009)

IVE SEEN SOME REALLY HIGH PRICED BOTTLES THAT WERE UUGGGLLYY . YOURS IS A KEEPER FOR SURE . SOME GUYS HAVE ALL THE LUCK .    SAM


----------

